# Proyecto ECU para automovil.



## accexar (Ago 17, 2010)

Que tal, les comento mi nombre es lucas, estoy iniciandome en este gigantesco mundo, primordialmente estoy interesado en encarar un proyecto bastante grande, pero me gustaria como siempre se hace comenzar a orientarme, basicamente mi interes inicial es buscar informacion sobre como construir, integrar, diseñar, etc un dispositivo electronico, a un automovil, que no posee estas caracteristicas, desde lo que comunmente se llama ECU por lo que llevo leyendo. me gustaria pedirle un poco de ayuda en donde puedo dirigirme a leer este tipo de info, si alguien tiene idea de donde sacar un poco mas de informacion y cosas por el estilo. todavia no se por donde comenzar asi que una buena y larga lectura no me vendrian mal. solo pido un poco de orientacion. Les comento de inicio que no soy ni programador, ni electronico, apenas estudiante de ing. en sistemas. de hecho tuve que refrescarme la memoria para calcular la resistencia paralela que exigen para registrarme al foro, aclaro no voy a estar pidiendo soluciones a mi ideas. solo orientacion para seguir el camino correcto.

Les paso algunos datos del proyecto en resumidas palabras.

El auto es un Fiat 147, totalmente analogico y mecanico, osea lo mas avanzado en electronica que tiene es una fusilera de las de bulbo antiguas.

Mi idea: basicamente convertir todo lo analogico y posible en digital, electronico y centralizado. con computadora que regule todo mediante soft. mucho no? jeje bueno la idea es basica, pero para irme mas a detalle necesito mas info, y saber donde buscarla estuve leyendo mucho por aca, de sistemas parecidos al parkingtronic de mercedes pero hechos en casa, y bueno mi idea es conseguir algo parecido, esto es para un trabajo final que estoy ayudandole a mi novia, y la idea es buscar lo mas sencillo y de ahi buscar nuevos retos. como dije anteriormente no me viene mal ninguna idea, ayuda o guia que me quisieran aportar,  pido disculpas de antemano si ofende a alguien este tipo de post, ya que muchos hacen aportes impresionantes y esto los puede tener sin cuidado, pero bueno uno solo puede aprender preguntando y metiendo mano, y hay muchas cosas que en los libros no estan.  Desde ya les agradezco la paciencia, la info y lo que me puedan aportar. saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

Pues ánimo.

Pero empieza por cosas sencillas, la meta que te has puesto un tanto inabarcable.


----------



## accexar (Ago 17, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues ánimo.
> 
> Pero empieza por cosas sencillas, la meta que te has puesto un tanto inabarcable.



Seguramente asi es, por ello un poco de orientacion me podria ayudar, mi idea principal es delimitar el proyecto a lo mas sencillo, tengo entendido que los ECU son integrados compuestos de otros integrados. asi que seria bueno encontrar uno por el cual comenzar y recabar informacion, aprender y en lo posible aplicar. Gracias por el animo!

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centralita_electr%C3%B3nica

aqui hay un poco de lo que decia. 

Aplicaciones en el sector del automóvil



Centralita Electrónica con soporte metálico.
En la electrónica del automóvil una centralita electrónica (en inglés electronic control unit, ECU y en alemán Steuergeraet, SG), es un sistema embebido que controla al menos un subsistema eléctrico en el vehículo. Las ultimas generaciones de vehículos sofisticados pueden llegar a rondar las 100 centralitas electrónicas, entre las que caben destacar:
Centralita electrónica del motor
Centralita electrónica de la transmisión
Centralita electrónica del airbag
Centralita electrónica telefónica
Interfaz Hombre Maquina (del inglés Man Machine Interface – MMI)
Centralita electrónica en las puertas
Centralita electrónica del asiento
Centralita electrónica para el sistema climático
Centralita electrónica del panel de instrumentos
Centralita electrónica del ABS
Centralitas electrónicas para garantizar la estabilidad del vehículo como EPS
Tener bajo control todas las centralitas electrónicas así como su compleja intercomunicación se ha convertido en uno de los grandes retos de la industria automovilística. Si bien con el tiempo se fusionan centralitas electrónicas para ahorrar costes, peso y mensajes en el bus de intercomunicación, siempre surgen nuevas centralitas cumpliendo nuevas funciones, como pueden ser los sistemas de cámaras de 360 grados o las centralitas para el control de los remolques traseros.


Mucho de lo que aqui dice es a modo informativo, me gustaria poder encontrar alguna lectura un poco mas especifica de alguno de esos topicos. saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

Por favor, no te ofendas pero pretender hacer todo eso me parece muy atrevido, de no "medir tus fuerzas" nada en absoluto.

Mira en la sección de electrónica del automóvil de este foro y verás cosas curiosas. Pero ni de lejos nada de eso.


----------



## accexar (Ago 17, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Por favor, no te ofendas pero pretender hacer todo eso me parece muy atrevido, de no "medir tus fuerzas" nada en absoluto.
> 
> Mira en la sección de electrónica del automóvil de este foro y verás cosas curiosas. Pero ni de lejos nada de eso.



Como dije antes, no quiero que se me malinterprete, no quiero hacer todo eso, quiero saber enfocado en esta area, que de todo es es posible que alguien me oriente de alguien que ya haya tenido experiencia o incursionado en alguno de todos esos puntos generales, se que no es facil, se que no es cuestion de hablar mucho y hacer poco, y como dije antes solo pido un poco de orientacion, comenzar por lo basico. Yo por mi cuenta sigo leyendo mucho del foro y es cierto sigo encontrando mucha informacion util para delimitarme lo mas posible a algo en concreto, por ahi el titulo es muy GRANDE para lo que en realidad yo pretendo, solo trate de ser general y abarcativo para poder ir de la general a lo particular. saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/

Verás cosas curiosas para hacer.


----------



## accexar (Ago 17, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/
> 
> Verás cosas curiosas para hacer.



Muchisimas gracias. Espero pronto poder hacer mis aportes, y dar reportes de mi avance en el tema..saludos!


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 17, 2010)

Cambia de auto por uno a inyeccion. Son tecnologias totalmente distintas como querer convertir un TV blanco y negro, por uno color..


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 17, 2010)

Creo que había un proyecto de ECU para vehículos que ya disponían de inyección, si no me falla la memoria se llamaba algo así como MegaSquid o similar. Todo en inglés y basado en AVR, aunque creo que se estaba trabajando en otro con mucha más capacidad, basado en ARM. Todo en código abierto (todos los programas de soporte de ambas plataformas son gratuitos).

Lo que veo más difícil, es la parte mecánica. Poner inyectores no es fácil ni directo.


----------



## accexar (Ago 17, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Cambia de auto por uno a inyeccion. Son tecnologias totalmente distintas como querer convertir un TV blanco y negro, por uno color..



Te comento, entiendo el tema de la diferencia que hay entre un motor con carburador y un motor con inyection, reconozco que el inyection tiene muchisima mas tecnologia encima y ya viene integrados los ECU que se empezaron a incoporar en los autos a principios de los noventa. 

El fiat 147 es modelo 89, todavia trabaja con fusilera, para empezar seguro voy a ver como mejoro eso asi que si hay recomendaciones bienvenidas sean. 

Por otro lado el auto tiene GNC, osea que es inyectado, todavia estoy buscando mas info porque de GNC se poco y nada asi que quiero ver que analogias hay entre inyection, y el sistema de GNC. si alguien tiene alguna info se agradece. Desde ya muchas gracias!



Beamspot dijo:


> Creo que había un proyecto de ECU para vehículos que ya disponían de inyección, si no me falla la memoria se llamaba algo así como MegaSquid o similar. Todo en inglés y basado en AVR, aunque creo que se estaba trabajando en otro con mucha más capacidad, basado en ARM. Todo en código abierto (todos los programas de soporte de ambas plataformas son gratuitos).
> 
> Lo que veo más difícil, es la parte mecánica. Poner inyectores no es fácil ni directo.



En principio el tema de inyection no es de interes primordial, me refiero el motor se que es lo mas dificil de todo, de hecho todos los vehiculos modelo 90 en adelante ya tienen su propio ECU de fabrica. lo que busco es comenzar de algo promitivo y sencillo e ir avanzando en base a eso. Tenes idea donde puedo encontrar un poco mas de info sobre eso del proyecto opensource?. Saludos!


----------



## ketronica (Dic 2, 2010)

Trabaje en General Motors Venezuela. Hay cosas que puedes Hacer con varios sensores de vehiculos modernos. medir temperatura del motor, caudal de aire, velocidad de volante de caja de cambios, estado de las puertas. caudal de combustible. caudal emision de gases. nivel de tencion, consumo de corriente, nivel de combustible, estado de las puetas, temperatura del sistema aire acondicionado. todos los sensores se comunicac via serial el ECU interroga a todos en un orden como el BIOS de los PC al encender, los sensores de condiciones criticas para el funcionamiento del vehiculo tienen un microcontrolador y al estar fuera de rango se comunican con el ECU para la advertencia y apagado del motor.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2010)

*Accexar*, buen dia como estas coterraneo.....
Bueno tal vez muchos desconcocen que esta provincia es muy fierrera y tiene larga tradición en ello...

Es la cuna de torino, donde se gestaron la míticas liebres I,II, 1.1/2 y III creadas por Heriberto Pronello el mismo que realizo esos dos miticos autos que son el Halcon TC, y el Huayra....

Aqui esa el Mago de Alta Gracia Oreste Berta y su fortaleza, el creador de un montón de vehiculos ganadores y campeones, el creador del Berta LR
Aqui estan las principales escuderias de muchas categorias nacionales.....


Hay cosas que podras hacer otras no, como tu dices, pero si es lo que te gusta y te a pasiona, y queres empezar bien de abajo es lo mejor, para concocer a fondo como funcionan estas cosas....

Para algunos le puede parecer imposible de hacer cosas como ponerle inyección monopunto a un motor con carburador, y te puedo decir que tampoco no es nada del otro mundo si se sabe que y como hacerlo...

La idea seria que vayas paso a paso con pequeñas etapas que puedes aplicar inmediatemente y que luego se pueden integrar con algo más global... por ejemplo pudes crearte un tablefro integramente digital, adicionar un encendido electrónico, control total de las luces con informe si alguna no enciende, obviamente todo sera acorde al vehiculo que tienes pero, es una buena forma de empezar y aprender
Si eso en lineas generales es lo que buscas hazlo saber 

Cordiales saludos


----------



## malvinas3bis (Dic 11, 2010)

accexar dijo:


> Seguramente asi es, por ello un poco de orientacion me podria ayudar, mi idea principal es delimitar el proyecto a lo mas sencillo, tengo entendido que los ECU son integrados compuestos de otros integrados. asi que seria bueno encontrar uno por el cual comenzar y recabar informacion, aprender y en lo posible aplicar. Gracias por el animo!
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centralita_electr%C3%B3nica
> 
> ...



KIT EL AUTO FANTASTICO SERIA UN POROTO AL LADO DE TU 47 JEJEJE no te ofendas pero me parece un proyecto bastante descabellado un poco caro y de mucho tiempo de trabajo pero claro no imposible te aconsejaria que empiezes con lo mas facil de tu proyecto asi no te desanimarias en el caso que no resultara como quieres y de ahi sigues subiendo en la escala de dificultad hasta tenerlo realizado recuerda que todos los inventos fueron realizandose de a poco hay un dicho que dice que el que mucho abarca poco aprieta y es verdad ponte metas cortas y no tendras frustraciones suerte pana y que se te haga lo tuyo y a medida que realizes tu proyecto sube imagenes para alentar a otros miembros del foro. suerte TE DESEO desde VENEZUELA.


----------



## yuseth florez (Oct 10, 2012)

Accexar cordial saludo tu propuesta suena interesante, pero tienes que saber cómo se comunican los ecu o protocolo para realizarlos, de una te tigo que lo que te puede ayudar a resolver todas tus dudas es si miras un poco el protocolo CAN, ya que hay un máster y un esclavo y ya puedes trabajar en tu proyecto realizando cada programación para todos los diferentes sensores que quieres integrar en tu proyecto, no es complicado bueno si ya lo conseguiste felicitaciones.


----------

